# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Яков Фишелев: Наша цель — стать IDM-вендором номер один для коммерческих компаний в России

## CyberWriter

_На вопросы аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru согласился ответить Яков Фишелев, Руководитель представительства в России и СНГ, компания One Identity. Это интервью продолжает цикл публикаций в рубрике «Индустрия в лицах»._




https://www.anti-malware.ru/interviews/2017-03-13/22479

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

